# i3-4030U vs i5-4210U



## dan954 (21. September 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Notebook für die Uni und bin dabei auf das Lenovo X240 gestoßen welches mir sehr gut gefällt.

Jetzt stellt sich mir jedoch die Frage nach der Ausstattungsvariante, einmal gibt es die Version mit dem i3-4030U und 4GB RAM für 700€ 
und dann noch die Version mit i5-4210U und 8GB RAM+FullHD für 900€.

FullHD ist mir bei der Displaygröße nicht so wichtig und RAM ist auch nicht wirklich teuer bleibt also nur noch der Prozessor übrig, genutzt wird das Notebook wahrscheinlich hauptsächlich fürs Surfen, Office und solche Sachen.
Hat man da einen Vorteil mit dem i5 gegenüber dem i3 mit dem fehlenden Turbo oder lohnt sich der Aufpreis nicht?

Gruß


----------



## Abductee (21. September 2014)

Gibts eine dedizierte Grafikkarte?
i3 und i5 unterscheiden sich nur im Takt, der Rest ist gleich.
Bei deinem Einsatzszenario tuts auch der i3.


----------



## dan954 (21. September 2014)

Nein das müsste die HD4400 sein.
Könnte man den i3 dann theoretisch auf das Niveau des i5 takten, wenn beide gleich sind? Kühlung müsste dann ja eigentlich auch identisch sein.


----------



## norse (21. September 2014)

übertakten kannst du vergessen, geht nicht mit dem Bios  und bringt dir auch nichts. Dann lieber gleich den i5. So groß sind die Unterschiede nicht ... aber wenns passt, dann doch gleich den i5, die paar € mehr und du hast auf dauer ein wenig mehr Bums.


----------



## dan954 (21. September 2014)

Paar € sinds ja leider nicht sondern knapp 200€ mehr, zwar auch mit 8gb+FullHD aber da könnte ich auch drauf verzichten. Ich bin halt ziemlich unsicher ob der i3 ausreicht, da ich bis jetzt noch nichts vergleichbares hatte


----------



## 04_alex_4 (21. September 2014)

i5 und i3 unterscheiden sich in Notebooks dass i5 turboboost hat und i3 eben nicht, d.h. du vergleichst jetzt  1,9GHz und 2,7GHz.

aber mal ernst, für den preis kriegst du schon eins mit i7 cpu. und das Notebook mit i3 ist definitiv überteuert. du kannst eins mit i3 und 2,4Ghz haben:
https://geizhals.de/lenovo-g500-59416299-a1079333.html

hat auch 4gb ram, sshd, dieselbe Displayauflösung und i3 mit 2,4GHz, zwar nicht die 4 Gen. aber ist mit dem Takt schneller als dieser mit 1,9GHz


----------



## dan954 (21. September 2014)

Sorry aber das G500 ist leider keine Alternative zum X240, zu groß, zu schwer, Display auch wesentlich schlechter und verarbeitungstechnisch auch auf einem anderen Niveau.
Habe schon viel gesucht und leider gibts im Businessbereich nicht wirklich Alternativen zum X240, wenn man ein kompaktes Notebook mit IPS-Panel sucht.


----------



## 04_alex_4 (21. September 2014)

wenn du ein Mann bist soll dir egal sein wie schwer das ding ist, und so stark vom Gewicht her unterscheiden sie sich nicht, ob das 1Kg mehr oder weniger... aber wenn du schon das doppelte für fast das gleiche zahlen willst dann bitte schön... von Verarbeitung her sind die fast alle gleich... aber wie du siehst kannst du gleich 2 davon kaufen und bleibt noch ein wenig übrig, als wenn du ein von dir gewähltes mit i3 kaufst...


----------



## dan954 (21. September 2014)

Was hat das bitte mit Mann sein zu tun? Wenn ich das Teil den ganzen Tag mit mir rumschleppe machen 1kg mehr sehr wohl was aus und es ist eben nicht das gleiche, Consumer- und Businessnotebooks unterscheiden sich oft ziemlich aber lassen wir das...ich denke ich werde mir einfach mal das Modell mit dem i3 holen und testen ob es mir ausreicht zurückgeben kann ichs ja immer noch.


----------



## Abductee (21. September 2014)

Der Haswell i3 ist super, den niedrigeren Takt wirst du nicht merken.


----------



## NRS_Wolf (21. September 2014)

Mal ein anderer Vorschlag: 2012 Macbook Air 13'. Kannste zwar nicht zocken, ist aber fürs arbeiten in der Uni extrem praktisch! Kostet auf ebay auch etwa 700.


----------



## dan954 (21. September 2014)

Macbook Air 13" hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber da ist das Display leider kein IPS-Panel und dass man dort nichts austauschen kann ist finde ich auch ein ziemlicher Minuspunkt.


----------

